# What are the best rear tires for vintage AFX?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I've rebuilt a few of my original AFX cars (non=magnatraction). The silicones I am using really hop when you accelerate.

What is the best modern day tire for non-magnatraction AFX? The tire needs to match the width and height of the original spounge tire.

Any suggestions and performance characteristics?

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you have some AW cars, just borrow their tires. They're like a half-silicone mix....Better than stock tires but not too sticky that you get the hops.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The hops are probably due to bad rear wheels .

Regardless of the tire used , mount delrin double flanged for a smoother transition.

Gonzo


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

The rear wheels are good. The tires I am using remain very shiny (never seen that) when cleaned with tape.....So, not sure these are even silicone. I can't remember where I got them. But these are either spining or hoping when accelerating. Weird.

I have noticed that the AW tires are very, very good. Maybe the best factory tires yet!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm gonna throw out there what I always throw out there... I have had great luck with Weird Jack's tires. He makes 2 sizes that work for AFX. The one that is actually called the AFX tire has a square edge and is just very slightly narrow for AFX wheels. The one he sells as a replacement for AW is very slightly taller and wider and has a rounded outside edge. Both work great for me, but the bigger AW ones occasionally interfere with certain bodies that have very little wheel clearance.

--rick


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Have you scuffed the tires ?
mess around with 1 pair
try a green scotch brite pad and take the shinney off (to a satin or flat) paint refrence.

oops what type of track Tomy Tyco, pvc , expanded pvc ?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Wizzard PVT 01's!!!


----------

